# Ehormone



## scout sniper (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone ever deal with these Docs? After some research, I am not convinced that this is my best route to go for TRT. I can get androgel 100% free covered by insurance and no issues getting a script from my doctor. I looked into these guys since my doctor is only willing to do the gel. I have a great job and excellent benefits that I would prefer to use which I was told I had to pay everything out of pocket using ehormone Docs. I find this crazy since I have not paid for a script from a doctor in 20 years with my coverages (except some dental work and vision stuff). If they are legit it seems that the docs could give me the script and let me fill it? I know how these work when using their mail order system and all associated meds and now I am paying $400 bucks a month when I only need a bottle or two of Cyp or Enanthate. I cannot fathom how someone can be 100% sure that my Insurance won't cover anything including a doc visit despite never asking me who my carrier was?


----------



## j2048b (Jan 17, 2014)

Where r u located? If u go to google earth, type in compounding pharmacies, for ur lacation, and a bunch should pop up, u can call them and ask who the docs are they are affiliated with that accept insurance, from there they should give u a list, and u simply call each one and see who ud fit the best with!


----------



## jersmith (Feb 17, 2014)

J20 said:


> Where r u located? If u go to google earth, type in compounding pharmacies, for ur lacation, and a bunch should pop up, u can call them and ask who the docs are they are affiliated with that accept insurance, from there they should give u a list, and u simply call each one and see who ud fit the best with!



LOL  that's some hilarious


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure no insurance company will work with a TRT clinic because they do hormone optimization not replacement. Did you ask the doc why he won't do injectable?


----------



## j2048b (Feb 17, 2014)

jersmith said:


> LOL  that's some hilarious



Um and y is it hilarious?


----------

